
Venezuela Starts to Regulate Bitcoin as Trading Volume Hits All-Time High - egusa
https://sociable.co/technology/venezuela-regulate-bitcoin-trading-volume/
======
virtuexru
> As part of that new mandate, it has established a monthly transaction limit
> for remittances whilst collecting taxes of up to 15% of the transaction
> amount.

Holy cow 15% is quite insane in terms of comparisons to other countries.

> World Bank statistics point to average remittance fees worldwide ranging
> from 5.2% to 9.4%.

------
ramblerman
> A prolonged financial crisis in Venezuela, brought about through a
> combination of financial mismanagement and economic sanctions imposed by the
> United States.

This is such a sugar coated way of assigning blame. Venezuela is in the grip
of a dictator, who despite the country having rich resources in comparison to
its neigbours (oil) has been run into the ground by failed leftist idealism
inherited from Chavez.

My heart really goes out to these people, and I sincerely hope the cancer that
is Maduro will be removed soon.

